
Crab – an interpreter for a tiny subset of Logo - beagle3
http://beyondloom.com/crab
======
justanothersys
A cute implementation! I really love Logo / that whole aesthetic of the early
versions... I like the slowness of building a picture that way, and I like the
interactive development process. It's much closer to a video game kind of
experience.

